# Obama Announces Iraq Troops Will Be Withdrawn By End Of 2011



## High_Gravity (Oct 21, 2011)

Obama Announces Iraq Troops Will Be Withdrawn By End Of 2011 









> WASHINGTON -- Fulfilling a long-held campaign promise, President Barack Obama announced Friday that he will pull all U.S. troops out of Iraq by the end of the year, as conditioned by the Status of Forces Agreement with the country.
> 
> "As a candidate for president, I pledged to bring the war in Iraq to a responsible end," Obama said. "So today I can report that, as promised, the rest of our troops in Iraq will come home by the end of the year."
> 
> ...



Obama Announces Iraq Troops Will Be Withdrawn By End Of 2011


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Oct 21, 2011)

Hurray!  Good for him.


----------



## FuelRod (Oct 21, 2011)

12/31/11 Was a date set by President Bush in the infamous shoe throwin' press conference.



> Bush offered Maliki the date of December 31, 2011 for all combat forces to withdraw from Iraq. Maliki countered that the end of 2011 sounded just fine, but that all American forces would be gone by then. Bush reluctantly agreed to this, and to the June, 2009 deadline for American troops to be out of Iraqi cities.



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/chris-weigant/obamas-iraq-withdrawal-ti_b_668173.html


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 21, 2011)

Hopefully he'll stick to it.


----------



## Dude111 (Oct 22, 2011)

I wouldnt be too happy!!!

Many dont think this is the end.........

I see 3 reasons for this

1) To put them instead in iran for another FALSE war
2) To use them here for martial law!
3) To boost obamas ratings and ge tthe sheeple back in the control.....

I have strong feelings on all 3!


----------



## p kirkes (Oct 22, 2011)

When I read the news headline that the Iraqi war is over, I was overjoyed.  Since then reports are flowing in that President Obama really wants to keep an American presence in Iraq and Republicans seem to want American ground forces to remain in Iraq also.

Boy did I misread the tea leaves.  I want our boys out of Iraq and Afghanistan right now(as soon as logistics can make it a reality).   

Today was voting day for local and state government offices.  I didn't vote for a single republican or Democrat unless it was the only choice, but I didn't vote for any incumbent.


----------



## alan1 (Oct 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Obama Announces Iraq Troops Will Be Withdrawn By End Of 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FuelRod said:


> 12/31/11 Was a date set by President Bush in the infamous shoe throwin' press conference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bush did it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 22, 2011)

MountainMan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Announces Iraq Troops Will Be Withdrawn By End Of 2011
> ...



Intelligent people already knew this......


----------



## alan1 (Oct 22, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Intelligent people already knew this......



Does this mean that Mr Obama will win another Nobel Peace Prize?


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2011)

Interesting...



High_Gravity said:


> Obama Announces Iraq Troops Will Be Withdrawn By End Of 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 22, 2011)

MountainMan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Intelligent people already knew this......
> ...



Shouldn't he have to earn the one he has first?


----------



## alan1 (Oct 22, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



How can you earn something you already have?

Time for him to not earn another.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2011)

the full withdrawal is a collapse of another foreign policy negotiation. he bungled it.......unreal.


----------



## pgm (Oct 23, 2011)

As was mentioned, it was the date set by Bush. It was also the date he promised in his campaign. The fact that he even tried to negotiate for some troops to stay should say more than his announcement that he was bringing them home.

Here's a thought: Why did he announce this on a Friday? It seems like this is the kind of news he wants people to hear.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Oct 23, 2011)

GOdspeed troops and thank you.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 23, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Knew what?

That Bush committed a war crime?

Yep.


----------



## JStone (Oct 23, 2011)

Sallow said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



You know nothing.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 23, 2011)

Sallow said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



You are such a tool............


----------



## California Girl (Oct 23, 2011)

Trajan said:


> the full withdrawal is a collapse of another foreign policy negotiation. he bungled it.......unreal.





But it's funny as hell that some people are just buying it, without a thought to the potential consequences of yet another fuck up by Obama.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 23, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Tools are useful... therefore, Swallow isn't a tool.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 24, 2011)

Program To Train Iraqi Troops Could Become 'Bottomless Pit' Of U.S. Money, Report Warns 









> BAGHDAD  The speaker of Iraq's parliament on Monday accused neighboring nations of meddling in Iraqi affairs and signaled it will only get worse if the country is seen as vulnerable after U.S. troops leave at the end of the year.
> 
> Speaker Osama al-Nujaifi, a Sunni Muslim, did not name the Mideast nations and did not offer specifics. Iraq's Sunnis long have worried about Iran's burgeoning influence in Baghdad, where the Shiite-dominated government has built ties with Tehran since the 2003 fall of Saddam Hussein.
> 
> ...



Program To Train Iraqi Troops Could Become 'Bottomless Pit' Of U.S. Money, Report Warns


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Oct 24, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Obama Announces Iraq Troops Will Be Withdrawn By End Of 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this is too fast to pull out troops out with stability for the country.

However, with the new M.O. of iraq not giving our soldiers immunity I support the president in this decision.     

I don't think their country is ready for our troops to pull out but its not worth leaving them there under that kind of legal risk otherwise.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 24, 2011)

Obama ends the war Bush began, and he ends it with honor.

Obama supported the overthrow, leading from behinds , and he did it with honor.

Afghanistan is winding down, and he does it with honor.

The neo-cons were never honorable; Obama is.

Tough to be a neo-con whether Dem or Pub.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 24, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Announces Iraq Troops Will Be Withdrawn By End Of 2011
> ...



I think we've done all we can do pretty much in Iraq, I would never support keeping troops there if they don't get immunity from Iraqi courts.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Oct 24, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Plus by doing this Obama keeps America's promise that Bush made to iraq to have all troops out by the end of december 2011!

I see more of an upside than a downside in light of all the realities of the situation.

My only concern is that the vaccume left by us pulling out ends up getting filled by some pro-iranian/anti-american people.....but as a libertarian I'm just glad to not have our troops staying any further.....we were done once we took out saddam as that was our mission.


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 27, 2011)

Did you know that the US will be withdrawing from Iraq at end of 2011 only because* Iraq refused continued US presence*? - Iraq refuses immunity; US troops likely to leave


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2011)

The shi'ite majority in Iraq do not want Christian military loose in the country without the ability to hold them accountable for criminal activity.  Of course we should bring them home.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 28, 2011)

LAfrique said:


> Did you know that the US will be withdrawing from Iraq at end of 2011 only because* Iraq refused continued US presence*? - Iraq refuses immunity; US troops likely to leave



So?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Oct 28, 2011)

LAfrique said:


> Did you know that the US will be withdrawing from Iraq at end of 2011 only because* Iraq refused continued US presence*? - Iraq refuses immunity; US troops likely to leave



Yes and because the agreement Bush and Malaki had was that our troops would be out by 2011.

Obama is just continuing the bush Doctrine in Iraq.


----------



## waltky (Oct 30, 2011)

We gonna stick around inna neighborhood just in case Iran gets any ideas...

*Report: US Plans Post-Iraq Buildup in Gulf*
_October 30, 2011 : The New York Times newspaper reports the United States is negotiating with Kuwait to allow American combat troops to be based in the Persian Gulf area after completing the announced withdrawal from Iraq by the end of this year._


> The report says the talks are part of U.S. plans to boost its military presence in the Gulf so the United States is able to respond quickly in the event of a collapse of security in Iraq or a military confrontation with Iran.
> 
> The Times says in addition to maintaining a combat presence in Kuwait, the United States is also considering sending more warships through international waters in the region. The size of the potential standby force has not been determined.  There was no immediate confirmation of the Times report, which was based on interviews with unnamed military officials and diplomats.
> 
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 1, 2011)

waltky said:


> We gonna stick around inna neighborhood just in case Iran gets any ideas...
> 
> *Report: US Plans Post-Iraq Buildup in Gulf*
> _October 30, 2011 : The New York Times newspaper reports the United States is negotiating with Kuwait to allow American combat troops to be based in the Persian Gulf area after completing the announced withdrawal from Iraq by the end of this year._
> ...



You beat me to it buddy, it seems like we are ramping up towards something bigger...


----------



## Mr. President (Nov 5, 2011)

The Iraqi military wants us in Iraq.  They stated themselves that their military would not be fully capable of protecting their ground and air space until approximately 2020.  The people don't mind the protectors being outside the cities but are done with US patrols in the cities so long as we are there to respond to the threats that the corrupt police can not handle.  Their corrupt leaders who by the way do not differ too much from our own want the US military out so that they have nobody to answer too when they begin hostile take overs turning it into a tribal war zone once again.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 6, 2011)

Al Sadr is laughing his ass off right now.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 7, 2011)

Mr. President said:


> The Iraqi military wants us in Iraq.  They stated themselves that their military would not be fully capable of protecting their ground and air space until approximately 2020.  The people don't mind the protectors being outside the cities but are done with US patrols in the cities so long as we are there to respond to the threats that the corrupt police can not handle.  Their corrupt leaders who by the way do not differ too much from our own want the US military out so that they have nobody to answer too when they begin hostile take overs turning it into a tribal war zone once again.



I can agree that the Iraq Military and certain parts of the Iraqi population probably want us to stay longer, (especially the Kurds), however we have spent about $1 trillion on Iraq so far, how much longer can we really afford to stay over there like that? plus I don't want any US Troops in Iraq if they can face trials in an Iraqi court room with no immunities.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Nov 7, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Mr. President said:
> 
> 
> > The Iraqi military wants us in Iraq.  They stated themselves that their military would not be fully capable of protecting their ground and air space until approximately 2020.  The people don't mind the protectors being outside the cities but are done with US patrols in the cities so long as we are there to respond to the threats that the corrupt police can not handle.  Their corrupt leaders who by the way do not differ too much from our own want the US military out so that they have nobody to answer too when they begin hostile take overs turning it into a tribal war zone once again.
> ...



I agree with High-Gravity's sentiment.   I think, in light of the lack of immunity, Obama is making the right call. 

I think it might be the wrong thing, as far as what is best for iraq's future, but I would make the same call if I were President.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 7, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. President said:
> ...



No doubt, if the Iraqi government is asking us to go theres not really much we can do plus I don't want our guys over there if they don't have any immunity. I think we have done pretty much the best we can over there and we really cannot afford to stay indefinently, the $ 1 trillion we spent so far should tell us that.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 7, 2011)

In the mean time I hear talk about a major base being kept in Kuwait. Just in case.........


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Nov 7, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> In the mean time I hear talk about a major base being kept in Kuwait. Just in case.........



More than talk  US military's plans AFTER troop withdrawal from Iraq - Rediff.com News


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 7, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > In the mean time I hear talk about a major base being kept in Kuwait. Just in case.........
> ...



So then, what's the real difference?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Nov 7, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Kuwait gets all our nations wealth that will be spent to maintain troops in the region instead of Iraq.

Our troops will no longer be in a situation where a foreign govt could prosecute them.


Thats about it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 7, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



The Kuwaitis went on record to say they don't want anymore additional US Troops in their country, I posted a thread about it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 7, 2011)

Let's just hope and pray that we never have a reason to go back in. But that if we do we have an administration in place that will take care of business............


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 8, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Let's just hope and pray that we never have a reason to go back in. But that if we do we have an administration in place that will take care of business............



Thats all we can do, we have pretty much done the best job we could with what we had, I wish we had sent in more troops initially and kept the core of Iraqi Army in tact but it is what it is.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 8, 2011)

The last time we left Iraq completely to their own devices, they funded bin Laden, the Taliban, the family of any suicidal Hamas person who decided to commit mass homicide on America and Israel.

Leaving Iraq is like giving the Panama Canal back to Panama, who sold it to China for a huge profit on the backs of American workers of the early 1900s, my husband's grandpa of who was one.

How much will we have to pay for when Iraq decides to get even after not being monitored long enough? Maybe there's a schema that plans on going back to war with Iraq in 20 years, which is how long it took the Kaiser's Germany long enough to find a Hitler.

I don't like this, but it's not my decision.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 8, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...


Well, the Kuwaitis are very good to their own people and in general are an asset to the international community with their emphasis on literacy. 

They have the world's respect, imho.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 8, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> 12/31/11 Was a date set by President Bush in the infamous shoe throwin' press conference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....and we have always been at war with Eastasia

But it's Obama's plan!


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 8, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > 12/31/11 Was a date set by President Bush in the infamous shoe throwin' press conference.
> ...



Actually, it was the Democrat Party's plan:



> *Democrats increase pressure on Bush for phased troop withdrawal ...*
> 
> 
> Nov 13, 2006 · Democrats increase pressure on *Bush* for phased *troop* *withdrawal* ... possibility of talks with both *Iran* ... Senate *sets* *deadline* for *withdrawal* of *troops* from Iraq


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 8, 2011)

Doesn't matter, you still never tell the enemy on which day they will win................


----------



## Trajan (Nov 8, 2011)

the problem here is a failure as obama has not minded the store over the last 2 year ala provincial and nationwide elections, the iraqis have been ala Iran style vetting candidates who are 'allowed' to run in elections, this has fostered sunni shia separatism again to 07 levels. you won't get this story in the  mainstream media, obama says he wanted to pull us out, he did , they will fashion this as a huge big win for him. When the place blows up in ohh, 2 years MAX? 

with the lack of an agreement to allow us to remain deployed there if necessary etc. the rep candidate can imho argue that obama can indeed kill people, but his diplomacy and the vaunted Hillary state dept? Is inept.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 8, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Doesn't matter, you still never tell the enemy on which day they will win................


You're right, SFC Ollie. If we leave, they will just start killing each other again because their jihad requires them to kill people. At least, it won't be our troops, unless they get bored and decide to come over here again and harm our infrastructure.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 8, 2011)

Trajan said:


> the problem here is a failure as obama has not minded the store over the last 2 year ala provincial and nationwide elections, the iraqis have been ala Iran style vetting candidates who are 'allowed' to run in elections, this has fostered sunni shia separatism again to 07 levels. you won't get this story in the  mainstream media, obama says he wanted to pull us out, he did , they will fashion this as a huge big win for him. When the place blows up in ohh, 2 years MAX?
> 
> with the lack of an agreement to allow us to remain deployed there if necessary etc. the rep candidate can imho argue that obama can indeed kill people, but his diplomacy and the vaunted Hillary state dept? Is inept.


It's a treacherous part of the world from my limited world view, but it's likely you're dead on.


----------



## Ropey (Nov 8, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > the problem here is a failure as obama has not minded the store over the last 2 year ala provincial and nationwide elections, the iraqis have been ala Iran style vetting candidates who are 'allowed' to run in elections, this has fostered sunni shia separatism again to 07 levels. you won't get this story in the  mainstream media, obama says he wanted to pull us out, he did , they will fashion this as a huge big win for him. When the place blows up in ohh, 2 years MAX?
> ...



I agree and my own view of this 'degree of likelihood' is pretty high...


----------



## Trajan (Nov 8, 2011)

heres the thing- though I initially sppted the iraq venture, once wmds were not found on scale with what was advertised, and this became a straight nation building exercise, it made Powell right on in the respect that we broke it, we own it.


Then, when Bremer started effing things up and the whole Chalabi yes we'll dance with him,  now we won't,  yes we will, it became crucially problematic when we let sadr escape reckoning for his hand in killing a rival cleric. right there the hand writing was on the wall;

there would have to be a strong man to sit on the shia, from the minority sunnis, in short a non saddam,  saddam. 

as much as it pains me to say this, I see it as truth- Bush made a_ huge _geo/grand strategic blunder, with Iran on the cusp of nukes, and the only hard power check that was a) on their border, b) hated them with a passion, and c) would have been amendable to control offered the right combination of carrot and stick was- Iraq. period. 

Obama is just completing the mess, even the NY Times, yes the Times took him to task for blundering the status of forces agreement, and on purpose,  as he doesn't want to be there and wants to cash in with his base on bieing able to say he closed our involvement with Iraq down 


Minus US Troops,   Iraq will become a non player as a bulwark vis a vis Iran and thats the_ best _scenario. We fucked up, bad.


----------



## Cammmpbell (Nov 9, 2011)

Trajan said:


> heres the thing- though I initially sppted the iraq venture, once wmds were not found on scale with what was advertised, and this became a straight nation building exercise, it made Powell right on in the respect that we broke it, we own it.
> 
> 
> Then, when Bremer started effing things up and the whole Chalabi yes we'll dance with him,  now we won't,  yes we will, it became crucially problematic when we let sadr escape reckoning for his hand in killing a rival cleric. right there the hand writing was on the wall;
> ...



Without exception one of the biggest strategic blunders in the history of our great republic. The Bush administration went out of it's way to tell thousands of lies in order to gain support for war from the public and the congress and no sooner realized their mistake until they began an organized "mission change." 

Here we are 8 years later... a trillion dollars shorter...with only the dead and wounded to show for it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 9, 2011)

You know, I have stated many times that Bush screwed up. He screwed up a few times. But I'm yet to hear one person prove that he actually lied. But keep on with your beliefs, you got the right.....


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 9, 2011)

Cammmpbell said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > heres the thing- though I initially sppted the iraq venture, once wmds were not found on scale with what was advertised, and this became a straight nation building exercise, it made Powell right on in the respect that we broke it, we own it.
> ...



Thousands of lies? really?


----------



## Mr. President (Nov 28, 2011)

I keep hearing people cry about the 1 trillion spent on the war and how much the military costs us.  But the funny thing is nobody is mentioning where the other 12 trillion in debt came from.......... Hmmmm interesting.  None the less.  We are increasing troops in Kuwait Qatar and a few other places not too far from here so we shall see.  Iranian influence is already seeping into Iraq I doubt it's very long before we go back.  Should have knocked Iran out while we had them surrounded.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 2, 2011)

Iraq Would Accept U.S. Soldiers as Trainers








> BAGHDAD  Iraqs prime minister signaled Wednesday that he was open to the eventual return of American troops as trainers, underscoring the reality that the United States is likely to be involved in this countrys security even after the last soldiers depart in the coming weeks.
> 
> No doubt, the U.S. forces have a role in providing training of Iraqi forces, Prime Minister Nuri Kamal al-Maliki said after meeting Vice President Joseph R. Biden Jr., who is here to mark the withdrawal and to inaugurate a new phase in relations between the United States and Iraq.
> 
> ...



http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/01/w...t-us-soldiers-as-trainers.html?ref=middleeast


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 12, 2011)

Iraq Withdrawal: Obama To Meet Iraq Prime Minister Nouri Al Maliki To Discuss Next Phase 



> WASHINGTON (AP) - With the U.S. troop withdrawal from Iraq in its final days, President Barack Obama and Iraqi Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki met at the White House Monday to discuss the next phase of the relationship between their countries.
> 
> The withdrawal of all American troops on Dec. 31 marks the end of a nearly nine-year war that has been deeply divisive in both the U.S. and Iraq. While Obama and al-Maliki have pledged to maintain strong ties, the contours of the partnership between Washington and Baghdad remain murky, especially with Iran eager to assert influence over neighboring Iraq. And serious questions remain about Iraq's capacity to stabilize both its politics and security.
> 
> ...



Iraq Withdrawal: Obama To Meet Iraq Prime Minister Nouri Al Maliki To Discuss Next Phase


----------



## California Girl (Dec 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



You're dealing with someone who thinks 'half truths' are acceptable.... which begs the question... which half is offensive, the truth part or the lie part.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 12, 2011)

Detainee in Iraq Poses a Dilemma as U.S. Exit Nears









> WASHINGTON  As United States troops prepare to exit Iraq at the end of the month, the Obama administration is facing a significant dilemma over what to do with the last remaining detainee held by the American military in Iraq.
> 
> The detainee, Ali Musa Daqduq, a Lebanese suspected of being a Hezbollah operative, is accused of helping to orchestrate a January 2007 raid by Shiite militants that resulted in the death of five American soldiers. The administration is wrestling with either turning him over to the Iraqi government  as the United States did with its other wartime prisoners  or seeking a way to take him with the military as it withdraws, according to interviews with officials familiar with the deliberations.
> 
> ...



http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/12/w...q-poses-dilemma-for-obama.html?_r=1&ref=world


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 13, 2011)

Premiers Actions in Iraq Raise U.S. Concerns








> BAGHDAD  Prime Minister Nuri Kamal al-Maliki has moved swiftly to consolidate power in advance of the American military withdrawal, offering a glimpse of how Iraqs post-American identity may take shape, by rounding up hundreds of former Baath Party members and evicting Western companies from the heavily fortified Green Zone.
> 
> As Mr. Maliki met with President Obama in Washington on Monday to discuss Iraqs future after the end of a painful nearly nine-year war, his aggressive actions back home raised new concerns in the West, where officials have long been uneasy with the prime ministers authoritarian tendencies.
> 
> ...



http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/13/w...iraq-raise-concerns-about-maliki.html?_r=1&hp


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 13, 2011)

Meet the new boss, same as the old boss?


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 13, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Meet the new boss, same as the old boss?



Pretty much, this is nothing compared to the shit thats gonna go down at the end of the year when our troops are pretty much gone though.


----------



## Mr. President (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah because that's what we needed a Shiite version of Sadaam.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 15, 2011)

Iraq War: U.S. Military Formally Ends The War 








> (Reuters) - The U.S. military officially ended its war in Iraq on Thursday, packing up a military flag at a ceremony with U.S. Defense Secretary Leon Panetta nearly nine years after the invasion that ousted Saddam Hussein.
> 
> The last 4,000 American troops will withdraw by the end of the year, leaving Iraq still tackling a weakened but stubborn insurgency, sectarian tensions and political uncertainty.
> 
> ...



Iraq War: U.S. Military Formally Ends The War


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 19, 2011)

McManus: An elusive victory in Iraq









> With the final headlong withdrawal this month of U.S. troops from Iraq, President Obama fulfilled a campaign promise to end the war. But was the nearly nine-year mission a success?
> 
> Iraq is still struggling even to ensure its own security. Its air force has no jet fighters, and U.S. officials say it would be unable to detect incoming aircraft in time to stop them. The Iraqi army is improving, but its ability to mount complex operations remains weak. The Iraqis still have a long way to go on intelligence, training and logistics.
> 
> ...



Doyle McManus: Not much 'victory' at end of Iraq war - latimes.com


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 27, 2011)

As Iraq War Troops Return, No Welcome-Home Parade Planned








> WASHINGTON -- Americans probably won't be seeing a huge ticker-tape parade anytime soon for troops returning from Iraq, and it's not clear if veterans of the nine-year campaign will ever enjoy the grand, flag-waving, red-white-and-blue homecoming that the nation's fighting men and women received after World War II and the Gulf War.
> 
> Officials in New York and Washington say they would be happy to help stage a big celebration, but Pentagon officials say they haven't been asked to plan one.
> 
> ...



As Iraq War Troops Return, No Welcome-Home Parade Planned


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 27, 2011)

How do you celebrate after winning a war and losing the peace?


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 27, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> How do you celebrate after winning a war and losing the peace?



I don't think most Veterans coming home want a big celebration either, I just wanted to get home and see my girlfriend.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 30, 2011)

Iraq U.S. Troop Withdrawal: Celebrations As American Forces Leave 








> BAGHDAD  Hundreds of Sunni Muslims gathered in Baghdad Friday to celebrate the withdrawal of American forces, but in a sign of the sectarian divisions that re-emerged immediately after their departure, Shiite Muslims did not join the event.
> 
> The celebration took place near the Abu Hanifa mosque, the main house of worship in the primarily Sunni neighborhood of Azamiyah in northern Baghdad. To secure the event, Iraqi troops blocked traffic on roads leading to the mosque and searched people approaching the area.
> 
> ...



Iraq U.S. Troop Withdrawal: Celebrations As American Forces Leave


----------

